# Golden Beets turning black after roasting?



## chefsluggo (Jul 30, 2013)

So i roasted some golden beets last night, peeled and quartered them, today the are black on the inside. Oxidation maybe? Never happened to me before, but this is the 2nd batch to do this. Anyone have any idea? Thanks


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

yes they  oxidized, try washing them in some acidic water next time prior to roasting.


----------



## capechef (Dec 28, 2000)

Picked to early the starch in certain vegetables (beets) is high % wise to the development of natural sugars.The exposed starch will discolor even after cooking.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

I never knew that, thanks for the explanation.


----------

